# Imst, wo PKW für 2 Tage abstellen?



## RockyRider66 (11. August 2011)

Hallo,

hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich Ende August meinen PKW in Imst für 2 Tage abstellen kann?

Am besten in nahe der Verbindungsstraße Nassereith- Imst- Inntalautobahn.

Danke


----------



## Hofbiker (11. August 2011)

Frag doch bei der Tourismusinfo nach, die können dir bestimmt auskunft geben! Es gibt beim Kreisverkehr Pitztal einen Park & Ride Parkplatz ebenso auch beim Bahnhof Imst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (11. August 2011)

oh, da hätte ich selbst drauf kommen können.
danke.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (12. August 2011)

ggf. an der seilbahn hochimst - aber das touri-büro hilft dir sicher (die haben wir anfang juli ganz schön gelöchert, als wir vor ort waren - aber sie haben uns am ende auch weitergeholfen).


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. August 2011)

danke elmar.

diesmal habe ich übrigens bei Yuri ein Zimmer bekommen.


----------



## Fette Qualle (12. August 2011)

Alle grösseren Bahnhöfe in Tirol - einschliesslich  Imst - gehen seit Juli nur noch mit gültigem  OEBB-Ticket


----------



## Hofbiker (12. August 2011)

Guten Morgen,

Das Imst zu den grÃ¶Ãeren BahnhÃ¶fen in Triol zÃ¤hlt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Ich habe auch schon ein Ticket bis zum nÃ¤chsten BHF gekauft und dann vier Tage geparkt. (Preis â¬4,20) Tagespreis = â¬ 1,05 echt gÃ¼nstig!


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. August 2011)

laut Touristeninfo sei der Bahnhof frei?


----------



## tiroler1973 (12. August 2011)

Servus!
... beim FMZ hatte ich  noch kein Problem: http://www.fmz-imst.com/sv_parken.htm

Habs aber auch noch nie ne Woche stehen lassen. Ansonst würde ich am Fußballplatz bleiben: http://maps.google.at/maps/place?oe...6b5e8ed3451572b9,Imst&cid=2885010724655976852


----------



## Fette Qualle (12. August 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> laut Touristeninfo sei der Bahnhof frei?



ist er auch. aber eben nur,wenn Du ein gültiges OEBB-Ticket hast. Wenn Du am Automat ein Ticket kaufst, kannst Du zusätzlich umsonst einen Parkschein ausdrucken (dazu musst Du das Fzg-Kennzeichen eintippen).

Soweit die Neuregelung.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. August 2011)

aha, danke für die info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (12. August 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> laut Touristeninfo sei der Bahnhof frei?


Servus!
Ich bin VVT Kunde und habe vor einem knappen Monat einen Brief bekommen, dass in vielen Orten das Parken am Bahnhof nur mehr mit Fahrausweis möglich ist und die Parkkarte recht bürokratisch bestellt werden muss. In Landeck, Wörgl, Ötztalbahnhof und Jenbach gilt das ganz bestimmt. An Imst kann ich mich nicht erinnern.

Sein tut's in Imst wie in den anderen kleinen Städten: Viele Pendler die aus den Tälern zum Bahnhof mit dem PKW kommen. Parkplatz bauen kostet viel Geld. Warum sollte man den an Nichtkunden verschenken, wenn man das eigene Klientel gerade mal so bedienen kann? Bahnhof ist sicher nicht der beste Platz. Wenn es die Einschränkungen noch nicht gibt, wird es diese bald geben.


----------



## Hofbiker (12. August 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich Ende August meinen PKW in Imst für *2* *Tage* abstellen kann?
> 
> ...




Er schreibt von 2 Tagen!


----------



## tiroler1973 (12. August 2011)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Er schreibt von 2 Tagen!


Erklär das dem Sicherheitsdienst der das überprüft.


----------



## Hofbiker (12. August 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Erklär das dem Sicherheitsdienst der das überprüft.


Ja, da magst du sicherlich recht haben. 
Aber im Oberland gibt es genügend andere Möglichkeiten zum Parken, als den Bhf oder das FMZ in der Imsterau. 

Ich wünsche dir ein schönes Wochenende und viel Spass auf beim Häuselbau oder Biken!


----------



## tiroler1973 (12. August 2011)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dir ein schönes Wochenende und viel Spass auf beim Häuselbau oder Biken!


Häuslbauen ist "fertig" und somit habe ich wieder für's Biken Zeit über.


----------



## Hofbiker (12. August 2011)

Hallo Mike,

Dann sollten wir doch einmal eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt machen und gemeisam auf ein   gehen. Ich fahre beruflich sehr viel durch Tirol ins Ländle und in die Schweiz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (12. August 2011)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> 
> Dann sollten wir doch einmal eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt machen und gemeisam auf ein   gehen. Ich fahre beruflich sehr viel durch Tirol ins Ländle und in die Schweiz.


Sollten wir. Wenn du mich nicht zu sehr schindest.


----------



## Hofbiker (12. August 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Sollten wir. Wenn du mich nicht zu sehr schindest.



oder umgekehrt!


----------



## Floh (12. August 2011)

Ich hab´s schon mal so gemacht:
An der örtlichen Polizeiwache geparkt, reingegangen, Bescheid gesagt daß ich auf Radtour bin und mein Auto da jetzt eine Woche steht, sie sollen sich nicht wundern / das Fahrzeug überprüfen ob es gestohlen ist / mich zur Fahndung ausschreiben  und dann war´s gut.
In Imst war ich noch nicht, ist nur allgemein eine gute Vorgehensweise.
Du bist ja mit Rad flexibel, also kann´s Dir relativ egal sein wo Du parkst Hauptsache es ist nicht so weit ab vom Schuss daß Dir jemand die Karre in aller Ruhe aufbricht oder klaut.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. August 2011)

Oh ja, die Polizwei.
Da frag ich mal.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. August 2011)

@Floh:
Sehe gerade, du hast ein Blur LT?
Hatte ich auch im Auge.
Jedoch mangels probefahrt und Lieferzeit wurde das nix (sollte meine Freundin fahren)
geiles teil?


----------



## Floh (12. August 2011)

fftopic an:
Hatte ja vorher schon ein Blur XC (seit 2004), das LT Carbon hat heute seine erste Fahrt gemacht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=538691

Ich find´s schon jetzt sehr geil, die richtige Freude kommt bestimmt erst auf wenn ich es das erste Mal richtig durch die Gegend prügele  aber vorher ist noch einiges zu tun

fftopic aus:


----------

